# Stojakovic wants to play for the Bulls!!!!!



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

hey guys!I'm here in Greece and the rumors are swirling here in Thessaloniki that Peja has demanded a trade to Chicago where he really wants to play.

Though Poetrie insists that he won't trade him Peja doesn't want to go back but he wants to paly for Skiles who was his coach in pAOK!

more to come!


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

its late, its friday. ive been enjoying myself ricky williams style, did i just read that Peja wants to play for the bulls? haha. im gonna come back later and make sure im not seein things.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

It's true!! Are you serious he demanded a trade to the Bulls? lol holy $#!%

http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull07s.html




> Sacramento Kings All-Star Peja Stojakovic told the Chicago Sun-Times on Friday he would love to play for the Bulls, and John Paxson has admitted calling the Kings to inquire about Stojakovic's availability.
> 
> ''I love Chicago, and I have a lot of friends there,'' Stojakovic said by phone from Belgrade, Yugoslavia, where he is shooting a Reebok commercial that also will feature Philadelphia 76ers star Allen Iverson. ''I also feel the Bulls are a great organization, and I especially like the fact that Scott Skiles is the coach there. He was my coach in Greece when I played for PAOK in 1998. We almost won the championship under him. He's a great man and a great coach.''
> 
> ...


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Beat me to it Chi lol


Very very Good news!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

ChiBulls2315 it's true!The players perception towards the Bulls is changing and you can bet that FA will be lining up to come to the Bulls in 2006.

The thing is that the PAOK organization wanted to see PEJA in a Bulls uniform(if it was up to them he would've been playing for us LOL right now).


If Peja pressured for a deal maybe we can see a deal involving curry.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> ChiBulls2315 it's true!The players perception towards the Bulls is changing and you can bet that FA will be lining up to come to the Bulls in 2006.
> 
> The thing is that the PAOK organization wanted to see PEJA in a Bulls uniform(if it was up to them he would've been playing for us LOL right now).
> ...


pax can put a little bow-tie on eddy and write a thank you card attached to him if that can get us peja.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

he didnt demanded a trade to the Bulls,he was just being PC when asked about us.

i dont know where he would fit in,if we play him at SG then where does that leave gordon?samething at SF with deng.im not saying i would rather have either of those guys over peja but wouldnt getting him now make this past draft all for not?

im all for curry=peja but who will fill in the C pos untill we can find a replacement?that would be kinda like takin from one strong spot to make a weaker spot stronger but in doing so you make another weak spot.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> From Sun times article
> The most sought-after commodities on the Bulls are center Eddy Curry and guard Kirk Hinrich. After losing Vlade Divac to the Lakers, which prompted Stojakovic's displeasure with Sacramento, the Kings need a center.
> 
> *But Artest is a special talent.*
> ...


A little bit of a slip there.... but yes... artest is a special talent.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bulls</b>!
> he didnt demanded a trade to the Bulls,he was just being PC when asked about us.


As far as the Sun-Times article is concerned, you may be correct. But what makes this story all the more interesting is that unBULLievable seemed to have information on Peja's interest in Chicago (way over there in Greece) before the Banks story posted to the Sun-Times website. And unBULLievable's been pretty reliable with the overseas information he's provided us with in the past.

Though a trade is unlikely, you have to be encouraged by the news this summer that players like Kobe Bryant and Peja Stojakovic would like to play for the Bulls. It does give you the impression that the negative aura that surrounded the franchise and perhaps kept top tier players from considering the Bulls in the past has dissipated. And that should bode well for the Bulls when they're financially able to pursue a big time player down the road.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bulls</b>!
> i dont know where he would fit in,if we play him at SG then where does that leave gordon?samething at SF with deng.im not saying i would rather have either of those guys over peja but wouldnt getting him now make this past draft all for not?


Whether or not the previous draft becomes a wash, the Bulls do not turn down the opportunity to turn down All-World Peja Stojakovic. Luol Deng is an extremely marketable commodity, and you could something decent for him, although he could certainly be kept on the team. I would imagine that Ben Gordon could slide to 6th man role, a la Bobby Jackson...

Kirk Hinrich/Ben Gordon
Andreas Nocioni/Ben Gordon
Peja Stojakovic/Luol Deng
Tyson Chandler
Antonio Davis (presuming Curry would be part of the deal)

I love that line-up for 2004-05. Chicago have caproom to approach a player along the lines of Gasol this off-season, do they not? Front-load a contract and he'd be yours, IMO. Replace Davis with Pau and you have an insane roster.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> Though a trade is unlikely, you have to be encouraged by the news this summer that players like Kobe Bryant and Peja Stojakovic would like to play for the Bulls. It does give you the impression that the negative aura that surrounded the franchise and perhaps kept top tier players from considering the Bulls in the past has dissipated. And that should bode well for the Bulls when they're financially able to pursue a big time player down the road.


Talk is cheap. TMAC and Eddie Jones also strung the Bulls along... before not signing here.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Talk is cheap. TMAC and Eddie Jones also strung the Bulls along... before not signing here.


Peja already said he didn't care WHERE he played, long as he left sac...but now I guess he's expressing how he really feels..if he wants to come to chicago, pax better do everything in his power to get it dun


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Talk is cheap. TMAC and Eddie Jones also strung the Bulls along... before not signing here.


True about McGrady and Jones. But that was back when people like Jordon, Pippen and Jackson were painting Krause as Little Napoleon. You can't always say that just because certain perceptions of the organization existed in the past they'll continue to dominate players impressions of the Bulls ad infititum.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

From an outsider's perspective, you have John Paxson to thank for that change in perception of the Bulls' organization. Biggie up.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

I know these kids are still uproven besides HINRICH..but I really don't wanna trade GORDON and DENG either.....

anybody else on the team, I could care less


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> 
> 
> pax can put a little bow-tie on eddy and write a thank you card attached to him if that can get us peja.


Yeah lol......let's trade Eddy Curry for Peja and then have Luol Deng be our third SF and start Antonio Davis. A lineup of:

Davis (and yes he'd be our only center unless you want GO in a deal)
Chandler, Harrington
Stojakovic, Nocioni, Deng
Gordon, Williams
Hinrich, Duhon

Yeah that team doesn't look like it lacks balance at all lol. I'm so glad Pax would laugh in Eddy lynchers faces.

New Formula.....if say you wanna start a Kirk Hinrich or Tyson Chandler lynch club:

"Hey guys did you hear Shaq wants to play for the Bulls"
"Really, I'd gladly give (RANDOM) Kirk Hinrich for him."
"Yeeeeah Kirk = Shaq"
"If Kirk can get us Shaq put a bow on him"

(now for the unsaid part of the discussion of geniuses)

"Wow guys look at what our lineup would be:

O'neal, Curry, Davis
Chandler, Harrington
Nocioni, Deng
Gordon, Williams
Duhon"

ROFL

Hey guys the sky is blue.

"Wow could we get the sky for Eddy?!"


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

SAC's already set at EVERY position besides SF if PEJA leaves...

would they ask for LUOL DENG in any trade?

They already got BIBBY and JACKSON so I doubt they'd want GORDON or HINRICH.

Losing DIVAC, they have no back-up center...also their a bit weak @ the PF

I could see them asking for CHANDLER & DENG personally

but who knows...

they may just turn us down completlely


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> SAC's already set at EVERY position besides SF if PEJA leaves...
> 
> would they ask for LUOL DENG in any trade?
> ...


Too bad in today's NBA the PLAYER and NOT the organization has the leverage.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

I reckon they'd go for Curry + Pippen's contract, sign Rodney White.

Curry/Miller/Ostertag
Webber/Miller/Songaila
White/Christie
Christie/Jackson
Bibby/Jackson

Obviously that's a pretty unbalanced line-up. I could see Webber, Miller and Curry playing 96 minutes between them, with Ostertag stepping in if things are going too well.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

Peja has 3 years and about $23 million left on his contract. With his talent, he is one of the better bargins in the NBA. I really can't see the Kings trading him to the Bulls. All the Bulls have to offer is unproven talent. Even something like Curry + Deng for Peja (excluding cap filler) probably wouldn't get it done.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> I reckon they'd go for Curry + Pippen's contract, sign Rodney White.
> 
> Curry/Miller/Ostertag
> ...


Brad Miller would retire before playing with Curry...but nice try wishful thinker.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Aesop</b>!
> Peja has 3 years and about $23 million left on his contract. With his talent, he is one of the better bargins in the NBA. I really can't see the Kings trading him to the Bulls. All the Bulls have to offer is unproven talent. Even something like Curry + Deng for Peja (excluding cap filler) probably wouldn't get it done.


I do agree Peja's contract is a bargin - but I do think Deng and Eddy would do it.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> 
> I do agree Peja's contract is a bargin - but I do think Deng and Eddy would do it.


But this would be an initial step back for the Kings (even if it might be beneficial long-term). The Kings are trying to win a championship this year.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Aesop</b>!
> 
> 
> But this would be an initial step back for the Kings (even if it might be beneficial long-term). The Kings are trying to win a championship this year.


I think they made concede they won't win a championship with this current ensemble. Taking a step back, in order to take two steps forward could be the order of the day...


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

curry/deng will get peja if the kings want to trade him. the thing is peja can op out at 2007. do we just give up our future potential franchise player in curry a very nice all around player in deng for someone who will give the bulls some lifts in the next 2-3 years but nothing major, its going to be a UFA? if i were paxson, i would strongly consider the trade with cautions. on the other hand, if we dont have to give up curry, then its definitely a no brainer.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Guys, GUYS! We can't trade Deng or Gordon for that matter until December because they just signed their rookie deals. If we hadn't signed Deng yet, I think we could have very quickly put together a quality offer for Peja. Noô"


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

Peja is going nowhere.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Oops, that last post got screwed up a bit.

Could Peja play the 4 next to Curry or Chandler in the mold of a Dirk? He is 6'10.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

I want Pax to do whatever it takes to make it happen.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I don't think I like this lineup

Davis
Chandler
Peja
Gordon
Hinrich

We are lacking post pressence..

Davis is not getting younger, I doubt Chandler develop post move this early (last year he still looks clueless on offense) Peja is a shooter, Gordon and Hinrich are small players.

We don't have a true big man or player who can post up. Eddy, even though, he sucks sometime. he's still our number one option downlow...

I would love to have Peja on our team, but only if we have a good replacement for Eddy. I don't mind to include Eddy on the trade, but we have to find his replacement. Because, I'm afraid we will have he Seattle Supersonics problem... all shooters no post player (Allen, Lewis, Barry vs. Hinrich, Gordon, Peja)


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> True about McGrady and Jones. But that was back when people like Jordon, Pippen and Jackson were painting Krause as Little Napoleon. You can't always say that just because certain perceptions of the organization existed in the past they'll continue to dominate players impressions of the Bulls ad infititum.



TMAC has claimed that he likes Krause. You can go back and look at the quotes... but TMAC and Krause were surprisingly tight. TMAC remembers that Krause was one of the people raving about him when he came out of high school.... saying he was going to be a star.

I believe that Krause attempted to trade Pippen once in a deal that would have landed us McGrady... but my memory could be failing me.

Jones was not anti-Krause either... he signed the contract and backed out at the last minute.

Its the demoralizing losing that scares players away. Why on Earth would Peja actually come here to play with Hinrich and Curry and get his *** kicked every night? Does not make sense. Plenty of other teams would be willing to pay him what we could.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> I know these kids are still uproven besides HINRICH..but I really don't wanna trade GORDON and DENG either.....
> 
> anybody else on the team, I could care less


What has Hinrich proven?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Peja already said he didn't care WHERE he played, long as he left sac...but now I guess he's expressing how he really feels..if he wants to come to chicago, pax better do everything in his power to get it dun


Right.. but talk is cheap. Of course he'll say this...... but he would never come here or want to be traded here.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Is this the same board that was doing cartwheels because Jamal Crawford was gone due to his lack of defensive intensity? But you guys want to acqire Mr. October (and in hoops it ain't a good thing).


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Right.. but talk is cheap. Of course he'll say this...... but he would never come here or want to be traded here.


do u KNOW PEJA personally?

I'm pretty sure u don't...

so u don't really know WHAT or HOW he feels...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> do u KNOW PEJA personally?
> ...


Correct. I don't KNOW.

You keep thinking that Peja will come here and I'll keep thinking he won't.

We'll see what happens.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Correct. I don't KNOW.
> ...


I actually could care less if he comes here or not...

As long as the team is competitive, doesn't matter to me


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

This all sounds like that show Average Joe on NBC.

I think this is the league's way of plumping our unexperienced GM filling him with delusions that we Average Joes could some day get some of that, but when it comes down to it, they're going to choose the winning team unless they have a thing for the underdog (or rather the underdog has a thing for. . .oh whatever you get it).


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> Though a trade is unlikely, you have to be encouraged by the news this summer that players like Kobe Bryant and Peja Stojakovic would like to play for the Bulls. It does give you the impression that the negative aura that surrounded the franchise and perhaps kept top tier players from considering the Bulls in the past has dissipated. And that should bode well for the Bulls when they're financially able to pursue a big time player down the road.


Talk is cheap. TMAC and Eddie Jones also strung the Bulls along... before not signing here.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Talk is cheap. TMAC and Eddie Jones also strung the Bulls along... before not signing here.


I think that was different. Chicago had cap space when those guys were free-agents, so threatening to go to the Bulls allowed them to get more money than they would have gotten from other teams.

What does Peja have to gain by saying he wants to be a Bull if he really doesn't want to be a Bull?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that was different. Chicago had cap space when those guys were free-agents, so threatening to go to the Bulls allowed them to get more money than they would have gotten from other teams.
> ...


He's creating a demand for his services. 

Now the agent can say to the Kings... look.... the Bulls want him... let's work out a trade or take care of my guy. The Kings can play hardball if they want... but then they might get Jamalled and no rational team wants that.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Nov 26, 2002)

Can Peja play shooting guard?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd be ecstatic if he was traded out of Sacramento and to Chicago. However, like I've said before...the Bulls have no one that can help the Kings win now.

The only deal that would really have a slight chance of happening would be Chandler and Deng for Stojakovic, but Deng can't be traded until Dec. 15.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> What has Hinrich proven?


Hinrich has proven that he can't get the ball to Eddy in the post and setup the real scoring threats and only can setup a miss by Antonio Davis. He has also proven that even if you play horrendous defense if you hustle and still fail that its ok.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> Hinrich has proven that he can't get the ball to Eddy in the post and setup the real scoring threats and only can setup a miss by Antonio Davis. He has also proven that even if you play horrendous defense if you hustle and still fail that its ok.



So if Hinrich sucks so badly, perhaps you can explain why you started a completely new thread and labeled the following trade a "gamble".



> Bulls Trade
> ---------------
> Kirk Hinrich
> Othello Harrington
> ...


That wouldn't be a gamble for either side. That would be shear LUNACY from the Clippers perspective and RICKY WILLIAMS thinking from the Bulls side.

Care to further elaborate?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Glen Robinson is the big gamble  But originally there was a trade that sent Curry, Deng, Gordon, n filler for Kidd that I took out because of Deng and Gordon not being able to be traded. You could interpret it as gamble the future for now. Kirk Hinrich is so badly overated that its sick.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Glen Robinson is the big gamble  But originally there was a trade that sent Curry, Deng, Gordon, n filler for Kidd that I took out because of Deng and Gordon not being able to be traded. You could interpret it as gamble the future for now. Kirk Hinrich is so badly overated that its sick.


Hinrich isn't overrated. He may be a little over appreciated, but us Bulls fans don't have much to appreciate about these days. Hinrich works his *** off, so I feel obligated to appreciate him.

However, as much as I like Kirk, I would take a non-injured Jay Williams over him anyday.


----------



## robg (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Talk is cheap. TMAC and Eddie Jones also strung the Bulls along... before not signing here.


Hey, what are you trying to do? Peja could be a bull mannnnn, dont you get it!
Stop being a BuzzKill, dude. J/K
:upset:


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

Make this a three team deal.

Bulls trade: Curry and Hinrich
Pacers trade: Ron Artest and Bender
Kings Trade: Peja

Bulls Receive: Peja and Bender
Pacers receive: Curry and Hinrich
Kings receive: Artest and filler.

Pacers:

Curry
O'Neal
Jackson
Miller
Hinrich

Kings:

Miller
Webber
Artest
Christie
Bibby

Bulls

Chandler
Davis
Bender
Peja
Gordon

Bench:

Deng, Pippen, ERob, Duhon, Niocino. I do like Peja a lot but giving up Curry is too much. I woudln't mind giving up Hinrich but not Curry.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

We don't have anything the Kings want, so keep dreaming...


----------



## RugbyBull (Jan 28, 2004)

This is good news. Do I expect anything to come of it this season? Probably not. But if the kings fall short again this year, who knows? And with another year evaluating our current pieces, we could put something together that the kings might like to get younger, or involve another team. I've always liked Peja and it'd be nice to get a top shelf guy in his prime on this very young team. We'll see I guess, but it's nice to see a player looking positively on the bulls and their coach


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Alright see what everyone thinks of this. 


Bulls trade: Curry(3.9), Mutumbo(4.5), Erob(6.7)
Bulls receive: Peja(7), Lorenzen Wright(7.1)

Kings trade: Peja(7), trade exception (5)(from Clark trade)
Kings receive:Stromile Swift (5.5 starting) and Bonzi Wells (7.7)

Grizz trade: Swift (5.5), Bonzi(7.7), L. Wright(7.1)
Grizz receive: Curry(3,.9), Dikembe(4.5), Erob(6.7), trade exception (5)



Bulls give up 15.1 and recieve 14.1 
Kings give up 12 and receive 13.2
Grizz give up 20.3 and receive 20.1 

I think it works out pretty well for all teams except I'm not satisfied with Sacremento's side just yet but it's not terrible. Swift will take the bulk of Divac's minutes at 4/5 and you have to have a talented guy when Chris Webber is your starting PF. Swift is due to break out and Wells goes into the SF spot. 

Memphis offered Swift and Bonzi for Curry and Erob. Here they do that but give up Wright for Mutumbo (who's an expiring contract) and save 5 million dollars paying people this year b/c of that exception. They do this. 

We do trade Curry but get back a servicable bigman in Wright who actually is a very good rebounder and solid scorer. The prize is obviously Peja who plays with Hinrich and Gordon splitting the 96 minutes at sg and pg. (Peja obviously doesn't play point) Wright's deal is the same as Erob's so we're not in cap hell with him. 


I'm wondering if Sacremento would take back Mike Miller and Bonzi Wells for Peja and that exception. I think they would but Jerry West loves Miller and doesn't do that for Curry without getting another solid piece back. Maybe Sacremento can get a future pick from us with the deal I proposed or something.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't like what the Bulls would give us in return, so maybe make it a 3 team trade, but if Peja leaves the Kings, I SURE HOPE HE GOES TO THE BULLS.


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> I don't like what the Bulls would give us in return, so maybe make it a 3 team trade, but if Peja leaves the Kings, I SURE HOPE HE GOES TO THE BULLS.


Yeah, it'd be great to see him constantly get the ball _and_ have a defensive force behind him finall in Chandler.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I can wait till we get Peja*

then i can see the board blame him for us failing to win 30 + games. Despite not having crap for talent.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

if the bulls can get peja without giving up curry, i will be very happy

chandler+deng for peja?

or if we really want to win now, lets do a big trade with the kings.

curry
deng
kirk
fillers

for 

webber
peja

kings might do that cuase it dumps webber.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

I dont think the Kings would want Curry or Heinrich. I mean we're talking about Stojakovic, whos already a proven all star, same with Artest, in the same sentence as Curry and Heinrich. I could be wrong but i dont know if tyhe Bulls have anything of value to trade other than maybe doing it for salary cap/money somehow. 

I agree Stojakovic is a great player, underrated imo.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Kings can have anyone on our roster if they'll give us Peja.

We can build around Peja. So long as we keep one of Chandler/Curry and one of Gordon/Hinrich, then we'll be jet to set.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

You dont build a franchise around a Peja-type player.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I want to play for the bulls, too.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Peja wants to go anywhere*



> BELGRADE, Serbia and Montenegro - This trade request by Peja Stojakovic seems like a perfectly civil maneuver in an altogether uncivil business. He is merely asking to be traded. He is willing to go anywhere. He is unwilling to engage in a street brawl with the teammate whose repeated inferences and innuendos - and downright refusal to share the ball or set the picks - is the root cause of this unseemly situation.


Sacramento Bee 

The article implies that his backing down before the bullying of Chris Webber is the same trait that made him disappear during the playoffs. He needs to toughen up and stay there. 

But maybe, bring him to Chicago, and he'll toughen up for us...or maybe not.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I don't know if a Serbian and Greek population alone are going to bring him to Chicago. If that were it, Toronto would be right up there considering the size of those communities here, and I can't see a deal happening - yet. What could Chicago possibly offer? Realistically.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

What I find interesting in all of this is how Chris Webber, of all people, can call out Peja on his bad playoff performances.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

dafuture how can u say peja has crap for talent :laugh: he is one of the top 20 players in the nba


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> What I find interesting in all of this is how Chris Webber, of all people, can call out Peja on his bad playoff performances.


The pot is right... the kettle looks mighty black.

All I can say is that I'm pretty sure I'd rather have Peja than Webber on my team.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robg</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, what are you trying to do? Peja could be a bull mannnnn, dont you get it!
> ...


I'm becoming quite bitter.... you are right. 
I wish I could feel better about this team!


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I want to play for the bulls, too.


You probably could 

I assume you've got a stellar GPA 

No actual pro level basketball skill 

Love your Mom and Pop 

Are kind to animals

A candidate for young rotarian of the year 

Share the remote control with your girlfriend

Always excuse yourself from the room when passing flatulence

Welcome aboard ! Your our new 6th man


----------

